# Celibidache - Firebrand and Philosopher (2011) - Documentary



## 13hm13 (Oct 31, 2016)

Recently posted on YouTube... narration is in English.








> Celibidache - Firebrand and Philosopher (2011)
> Documentary with English Subtitles
> 
> Includes bonus extended interviews with:
> ...


----------

